# Thinking of buying the girlfriend a bike, but what size?



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

I am thinking of buying her a cheap road bike to see if I can get her into riding. She is 5'5 with a 30" inseam, and I am considering the budget alternatives like Craigslist, Bikes Direct, etc, since she may ride a few times and then the bike will collect dust. She also hates drop bars, so I'm thinking something with flat bars but with road style geometry and frame would suit her well. Basically we will just cruise the roads and sidewalks. I think I have the best chance of her getting her to ride if I find a frame that suits her well and is comfortable. Can you guys provide me with a little advice as far as sizing is concerned?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

You should buy YOUR SIZE.


----------



## ErinRD (Jun 19, 2009)

Being a girl friend of a road biker, let me provide you with some advice. Buying her a bike secretively will make her feel pressured into it and less likely to do it. Also, you absolutely want her to have a bike that SHE likes, regardless of what that is. I bike is a pretty personal item like perfume, or music - the individual has the best information in choosing based on their likes/dislikes. If someone else tries to buy that personal item for them, it could end up poorly. 
I got into road biking because I like being active and I like being with my boyfriend. Since he's frequently on his bike, that meant if I were on a bike next to him, I'd get to spend more time with him  I already had a mountain bike and realized I had the need for speed and so we went bike shopping. But trust me, had he bought the bike for me, I would have been hugely disapointed, and probably not as enthused to ride. 

So.... you can lead her to biking but you cant make her ride (and to try and make her will probably piss her off). Hope that helps!


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent advice from Erin. My wife finally decided, on her own, that she wanted a road bike because there was no way she could ride with me on her MTB. She has always said she didn't like drop bars, but got a Felt with drop bars and likes it a lot. The reason she likes it is that it fits her and the shop did a very good job fitting her. It also helped that I got some shim from Specialized that move the brake lever closer to the bars.

So, if you want it to be a surprise, buy one that fits you. If you want her to like it, get her involved.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

The problem I have with taking her to a local bike shop is that.. well I pretty much hate all the local bike shops. When you're talking about spending 300 bucks for a bike you can't expect expert fit. If she doesn't like it, or it doesn't fit, we can make adjustments to stem length, etc, or even sell it and buy another. This is exclusively an entry level bike, to see if it is even something she's interested in and will use. It seems a little absurd to pay a big markup for a lower end parts spec which is basically what I expect to get from the local shops. I am not opposed to starting with a low end frame from Pricepoint or any of the other box stores and building it up either. I guess I just don't subscribe to the notion that you have to buy a bike from a local bike shop in order for it to be comfortable. Nobody can at least give me a ballpark range of frame sizing? It would be nice to have an idea so that I can browse around for deals on Craigslist or Ebay. I am thinking something in the 51 or 52 cm range may work.


----------



## ErinRD (Jun 19, 2009)

Jim311 said:


> The problem I have with taking her to a local bike shop is that.. well I pretty much hate all the local bike shops. When you're talking about spending 300 bucks for a bike you can't expect expert fit. If she doesn't like it, or it doesn't fit, we can make adjustments to stem length, etc, or even sell it and buy another. This is exclusively an entry level bike, to see if it is even something she's interested in and will use. It seems a little absurd to pay a big markup for a lower end parts spec which is basically what I expect to get from the local shops. I am not opposed to starting with a low end frame from Pricepoint or any of the other box stores and building it up either. I guess I just don't subscribe to the notion that you have to buy a bike from a local bike shop in order for it to be comfortable. Nobody can at least give me a ballpark range of frame sizing? It would be nice to have an idea so that I can browse around for deals on Craigslist or Ebay. I am thinking something in the 51 or 52 cm range may work.



I understand what you're saying Jim.. it can be a bit of a mark-up, but there are also some awesome sales out there. I got my bike (originally $3500) on sale at Performance for $1700 (it was last years model and they wanted it gone). I am telling you, she is more likely to enjoy it if the bike is nice and fits well. You really cant figure that out until she tries many bikes (unless she's one of the lucky few and finds one right away). I tried probably about 10-15 bikes before I found the "perfect one". I'm 5'7" and varied between a 54-56 cm bike because my height is in my legs. Also I ended up with a men's bike instead of women specifice because of the feel of the bike. THen there's the seat. I could only ride on my seat for about 30 min without serious pain in all the wrong places. Too many factors! Getting the perfect bike can make all the difference in if you get her into biking or not. So, spend a little more than you want, get her something good (if you really love her  ) and get her involved in the decision. If she still doesn't like it, then cut your losses and sell it to get some of the money back. You will achieve nothing without a little risk, and you will DEFINITELY not achieve anything if you don't understand the female psyche


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool, I will keep that in mind Erin.. not a bad time to be shopping around with end of the year closures. I definitely have a better chance of her enjoying herself if she is comfortable. She was pretty happy riding a junky big box store road bike when she was younger, so maybe she'll want to ride all the time if she finds something she is really comfortable with. Actually she's been riding my dirt jump mountain bike (super short seat tube, long top tube) and raves about how quickly it rolls with 2.4 inch Maxxis "Holy Roller" tires! Maybe I should just get over my phobia/dislike of all the local shops. If I'm going to spend more than 300 bucks though I might just wait until some other time and not give it as a gift so she can put some of her own money towards it and get a little more bike.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

Any thoughts on a Scott Speedster S60? I think there may be a local Scott dealer.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Something in the range of 49cm should fit her fine.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Jim311 said:


> Cool, I will keep that in mind Erin.. not a bad time to be shopping around with end of the year closures. I definitely have a better chance of her enjoying herself if she is comfortable. She was pretty happy riding a junky big box store road bike when she was younger, so maybe she'll want to ride all the time if she finds something she is really comfortable with. Actually she's been riding my dirt jump mountain bike (super short seat tube, long top tube) and raves about how quickly it rolls with 2.4 inch Maxxis "Holy Roller" tires! Maybe I should just get over my phobia/dislike of all the local shops. If I'm going to spend more than 300 bucks though I might just wait until some other time and not give it as a gift so she can put some of her own money towards it and get a little more bike.


Ahh a man with good sense and reason! I like that!!! I'm just gunna say what I was gunna say anyways if you don't mind...

I would hate if anyone bought something like my bike for me. Haaaaate it. That's like buying my bed for me or my car. Your opinions of the local shops is completely negated by the fact that she needs to try bikes out and she needs a proper fitting - and you know all this. I know it's hard, especially at this level to not want to step in and just get her hooked up and rolling but this will be a great learning experience for her. Don't take the bike into your own hands...do whats best for her.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

Are most women riding "Women's Specific" frames, or are many of you out there riding smaller "mens" frames? Is there a major advantage there?


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Jim311 said:


> Are most women riding "Women's Specific" frames, or are many of you out there riding smaller "mens" frames? Is there a major advantage there?


I be riden a men's 54 Madone 4.7. I love it and have no problems with it. I did get a slightly shorter stem put on. Supposedly WSD gives us a better fit with fewer mods but I haven't had to mod much so I think it's just all personal prefs. I'd like to give one a good ride to see if I feel a significant difference but I'm too busy riding the one I got to worry about it.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

My wife is not a rider, but I brought her to my lbs when they have some 2010 demo bikes.

She test rode a Vienna 1 and loved it. Granted, its a hybrid and she just wants to do some easy trails. We get to spend some time together and have fun.

Only problem is that the bike will be available in Jan. We're waiting for next years season.

View attachment 184828


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Jim311 said:


> Are most women riding "Women's Specific" frames, or are many of you out there riding smaller "mens" frames? Is there a major advantage there?


Not me. I ride a men's Look 585 Ultra.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

5' 5" with a 30 inch inseam - is fairly standard male dimensions. SHe may be able to go to a 51cm frame.

Try it out of rsize but I bet she could easily ride a male geomoetry bike.

FWIW, my wife is 5' 2" with a 29 inch inseam - rides a 49cm WSD LeMond


----------



## Slee_Stack (Jun 28, 2006)

See if there any Performance or REI stores around to try out. You can find some reasonably priced generic-branded bikes she can try.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

Slee_Stack said:


> See if there any Performance or REI stores around to try out. You can find some reasonably priced generic-branded bikes she can try.


Unfortunately there aren't


----------



## ErinRD (Jun 19, 2009)

Jim311 said:


> Are most women riding "Women's Specific" frames, or are many of you out there riding smaller "mens" frames? Is there a major advantage there?



I found the women's specific bikes too short length wise, too narrow in the handle bars, and not as solid feeling as the men's bikes. I dont like to feel scrunched on the bike. But that's just me... My opinion is that WSB are more of a marketing scheme than anything. Again, that's just an observiation based on my experiencing their fit, and seeing a lot of WSB with flower graphics and crap put on them. Oh and also a couple of bike stores really pushing the WSB on me even when I requested trying the men's bikes. Again, all personal preference.


----------



## ErinRD (Jun 19, 2009)

180 said:


> Ahh a man with good sense and reason! I like that!!! I'm just gunna say what I was gunna say anyways if you don't mind...
> 
> I would hate if anyone bought something like my bike for me. Haaaaate it. That's like buying my bed for me or my car. Your opinions of the local shops is completely negated by the fact that she needs to try bikes out and she needs a proper fitting - and you know all this. I know it's hard, especially at this level to not want to step in and just get her hooked up and rolling but this will be a great learning experience for her. Don't take the bike into your own hands...do whats best for her.



Yes, well said :thumbsup:


----------



## ErinRD (Jun 19, 2009)

Jim311 said:


> Any thoughts on a Scott Speedster S60? I think there may be a local Scott dealer.



That seems like a nice bike.. never heard of Scott before... I'm guessing she may not like that sandle though. But no drop bars, so that's one plus!


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

ErinRD said:


> Being a girl friend of a road biker, let me provide you with some advice. Buying her a bike secretively will make her feel pressured into it and less likely to do it. Also, you absolutely want her to have a bike that SHE likes, regardless of what that is. I bike is a pretty personal item like perfume, or music - the individual has the best information in choosing based on their likes/dislikes. If someone else tries to buy that personal item for them, it could end up poorly.
> I got into road biking because I like being active and I like being with my boyfriend. Since he's frequently on his bike, that meant if I were on a bike next to him, I'd get to spend more time with him  I already had a mountain bike and realized I had the need for speed and so we went bike shopping. But trust me, had he bought the bike for me, I would have been hugely disappointed, and probably not as enthused to ride.
> 
> So.... you can lead her to biking but you cant make her ride (and to try and make her will probably piss her off). Hope that helps!


Are you getting the picture? Whichever bike, whichever size, it will be wrong. Shame on you for wanting to surprise her with a bike!


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

Blue Sugar said:


> Are you getting the picture? Whichever bike, whichever size, it will be wrong. Shame on you for wanting to surprise her with a bike!





.....


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Jim311 said:


> Are most women riding "Women's Specific" frames, or are many of you out there riding smaller "mens" frames? Is there a major advantage there?


Nope. I'm 5'4.5" with longish arms and legs and both my bikes are 49cm unisex bikes.


----------



## Slee_Stack (Jun 28, 2006)

Jim311 said:


> Any thoughts on a Scott Speedster S60? I think there may be a local Scott dealer.


Incidently, the S40 (better) verison of that bike is on CLEARANCE at REI. You MAY be able to order it online for $640 + ship through 12/10. It's $800 minus an extra 20% right now...

You would absolutely need to make sure she LIKES and  knows what size before hand.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

I'm 5' 2" and would seem like a candidate for a woman's frame, but I bought a Gunnar Roadie in a 50 cm (CT) frame because it fit me perfectly. And it tried a few WSD bikes and didn't like what was available.

There has been some improvement in the builds of women's bikes in the past several years. They aren't all in the "pink it and shrink it" category anymore. But there is no reason to limit choices.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I bought my wife a 585 Elle and she loved it - fit is perfect too. Before that I bought her a Trek 8500 MTB and that was perfect too and now she is really into her cycling but unlike me she is not into bikes and gear so much.

I guess majority of women cyclists are not Gadget junkies but those that hang around this forum are obvious exception to the rule so decide which group she belongs in and act accordingly.

As for which bike - my thought was hovering around a decent mid-level bike with campagnolo 10 speed flat bar groupset - this would enable you to switch to drop bars at a later date by buying ergo's and FD and using the same set but that was before seeing your budget.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

toonraid said:


> I bought my wife a 585 Elle and she loved it - fit is perfect too. Before that I bought her a Trek 8500 MTB and that was perfect too and now she is really into her cycling but unlike me she is not into bikes and gear so much.
> 
> I guess majority of women cyclists are not Gadget junkies but those that hang around this forum are obvious exception to the rule so decide which group she belongs in and act accordingly.
> 
> As for which bike - my thought was hovering around a decent mid-level bike with campagnolo 10 speed flat bar groupset - this would enable you to switch to drop bars at a later date by buying ergo's and FD and using the same set but that was before seeing your budget.



Yeah my girlfriend is the exact opposite of a "gadget junkie" which is why I am still considering buying or building her a cool cruiser/roadie. I just kinda wanted a ballpark of what size to look for. I am even thinking that a singlespeed flat bar would be simple for her to ride. I could pick up a cheap steel road frame from Nashbar or Ebay and then find a cheap set of road wheels (preferrably 9 or 10 speed so she could go geared if she wanted) and be well on my way to a decent, simple bike for cheap. Then again I have seen Kona Dew's on Ebay for 399 and thereabouts, and it's hard to assemble a full bike for that price!


----------



## josiemay (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Jim311. Not every person (or woman) is the same, so perhaps she would like your gift, I know I would think it were thoughtful if my significant other were trying to find something for us to do together. Anyway, not sure if you found the right fit, but perhaps this link will help you: http://www.valdoracycles.com/Bike_Fitting_Form.asp

This helped me...


----------

